# People With Diabetes Conference 2016



## Northerner (May 29, 2015)

Great Britain Diabetes Online Community - #gbdoc

Saturday, 27 February 2016 at 10:00 - Sunday, 28 February 2016 at 16:30 (GMT)

Nottingham, United Kingdom

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/people-with-diabetes-conference-2016-registration-17097739800

This event was very successful earlier this year, so worth pre-registering now for next year's event if you think you would like to attend


----------



## KLS67 (May 29, 2015)

I heard lots of positive things about this conference from a number of  people  who went.


----------

